
Microsoft Buying GitHub Would Be Bad - zdw
http://garrett.damore.org/2018/06/microsoft-buying-github-would-be-bad.html
======
pavlov
_> "This is a watershed moment for GitHub. I predict in as little as 6 months
nobody will be creating new open source projects on GitHub."_

I'll certainly take that bet, if the author wants to back this bold prediction
with money.

------
secstate
Um, regarding GitLab or BitBucket, I'm pretty sure Atlassian owns BitBucket,
and the idea of them being acquired seems hilariously low given they've almost
always been profitable and never relied on the pump-and-dump-err-acquired
method of Bay Area startups.

------
sacheendra
It's naive to think that companies will fear having their code stolen by
Microsoft.

Companies, which are Microsoft competitors in other fields, use Microsoft
software such as Windows and MS SQL Server to process and store valuable data.
There was always a risk of Microsoft backdooring their software to spy on
competitors.

That doesn't happen because 1. Microsoft wants to be in business and 2.
Private repositories probably come with legal requirements that GitHub/MS
don't spy on users for competitive gain.

Finally, while software such as Wine has been written to liberate some
application from Microsoft's platform monopoly, there is also a lot more Open
Source software written for other purposes. I don't see them investing the
effort to move away from GitHub unless Microsoft does something evil.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
> unless Microsoft does something evil.

You mean like forced telemetry in Windows 10? Microsoft is extremely snoopy
lately. I certainly wouldn't trust them with my data.

